# Canada facing a severe shortage of skilled labour, research indicates



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Those seeking an expat life in Canada should be encouraged by the fact that 40% of small businesses in Canada said they are struggling to find the skilled personnel that they need. Labour shortages are a major issue, according to a survey by the Canadian Federation of Independent Business (CFIB) which also found that they have [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada facing a severe shortage of skilled labour, research indicates...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## hellcats (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah. Thats what I like to hear.:clap2:


----------

